# Zipplex SST XL vs Zipplex LT dymic bullet



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

i would like to hear some comparison and some insights on these particular rods if anybody has used these rods for tournament casting.....

the comparison's such as distances of the rods,
rod stiffness and tip sensitity...and the power
of these rods,but i really want to hear the,if
anybody has the info the max distances .....


thanks mike


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and at the risk of sounding like an idiot, say this.. I don't think that when it comes to rods like the dymic and SST That one definitively out casts the other.

I think the distances a rod is capeable of derive from the technique of the caster..Look at it this way..Take someone like Black Beard or Tommy and then take ,well me, Same rod,same reel,the better caster,(technique), is going to come out on top. 

Now take one person,whatever skill level,and 3 different rods..we'll use me again. when I first started casting I was using a OM light and 125 gram sinker. I graduated to a Penn PPT Pendulum..2 very different rods..Immediate improvement in distance. I then upgraded to a Century G1 sport,Longer but not as stiff..More improvement..Now at the same time my technique was gaining refinement. Finally I started using a Zziplex Vmax F2 and a Zziplex Dymic LT14..without much change in technique I gained almost 60 yards with the Dymic litterally overnight. the same with the Vmax but not having anything to compare it to I can't truly say I improved over anything,Just that that perticular rod was more suited to my casting style with the lighter leads. 

So was it the ROD that helped me gain distance or the refinement of technique?..

Mike,I think your looking for a "magic bullet" that is going to give you instant distance. WRONG thinking..Yes you need to find a rod that suits your style..HOWEVER you need to concentrate on technique and harnessing your power and applying it properly,Only then will you be the master of the rod and lead and not the other way around.

I probably got a little off topic here but thats just my outside interpretation of your question. Nobody can tell you what rod is going to be best for you personally, that is a decision you must come to yourself...
Like a Samurai searching for his sword,so does the caster seek his rod. 





No guys I'm not smoking anything


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

barty b said:


> Finally I started using a Zziplex Vmax F2 and a Zziplex Dymic LT14..without much change in technique I gained almost 60 yards with the Dymic litterally overnight.


that must be the rod, 60yards  overnight????


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry..That should have been feet..I went from 550' average to 610+ when I switched to the dymic..sorry,my mind was going different directions.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

i agree with you barty... harnessing ones technique is the KEY element in to getting distance... i like to cast myself... but... other people like AL talk bad about me so i dont do it no more... hahaha... NO I STILL DO CAST... i just wanted to make AL feel better... but MIKE... your an explosive caster... and i believe... because i have only thrown one of those rods.... but I believe that it is YOUR STYLE of throwing that will give you the distance... which ever rod gives you the most flex and reserve power with your style of cast should be your rod... 

"G"


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Every rod has a casting style that suits it more than other rods . And every caster has their own unique style . If you can find a rod that matches your style quickly you will have reached nirvana , if you don't you can spend a fortune on rods . 
The other approach is to get a rod with potential (and both the the rods you have have the potential to exceed 300 yards in the right hands )and learn to cast that rod by modifying your style to suit the rod . This can sometimes be quick or take over a year .


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*capalbilities*



Connman said:


> Every rod has a casting style that suits it more than other rods . And every caster has their own unique style . If you can find a rod that matches your style quickly you will have reached nirvana , if you don't you can spend a fortune on rods .
> The other approach is to get a rod with potential (and both the the rods you have have the potential to exceed 300 yards in the right hands )and learn to cast that rod by modifying your style to suit the rod . This can sometimes be quick or take over a year .


 
thanks for giving me some insight of the capabilitie of the rods,i am currently still
trying to refine my technique and it is coming along pretty good,i just wanted the LT for a back
up..



mike


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mike, I think your looking for a "magic bullet" that is going to give you instant distance.*

That's what makes following the casting distance/reel/rod discussions so interesting to follow, Barty. EVERYBODY is looking for the magic bullet.  

We're all sure it's out there, we're just waiting for somebody to tell us what reel has to be screwed onto what rod to create the magic bullet. And what makes it even more fun is that fact that every time somebody asks how to build the magic bullet, he gets 22 totally different answers from the 22 answers that were presented the last time the same question was asked. Magic bullets whizzing in every direction.

I bought a couple rods that were billed as the right ones for the magic bullet, but for some reason when I took them to the beach, they shot blanks. Then I got lucky and found one that nobody's ever mentioned, and it works for me. I doubt it'd work for everybody, but it works for me.

If Tiger Woods loaned me his driver, I doubt I could hit it as far as he does. He swings it differently than I do I guess. 

Good advice, Mr. Barty, even if your head is going in two different directions.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike,

I hope all is well.

I owned a SST a couple of years ago. I was accustomed to a 14’ rod and the SST standard came in at 13’2”. I had some timing issues with the rod and sold it later but I will say this….

When I did get it right the rod would send a sinker into orbit…lol. I had a few casts over 800 with a long of around 820 with it so it is capable of some big hits. 

I have not cast a Dymic LT Bullet but I understand that it is the most powerful rod that Zziplex sells.

You have a unique cast Mike. Lots of power and quickness. My advice would be to find one quality tournament rod that feels good in your hands and that works well with your natural quickness. The ultra fast tip on the SST XL may be just what the doctor ordered if you can dial your technique in to match the rod. Settle on one rod and stick with that rod for at least 6 months. You need to know the rod and know exactly what it is going to do. Know what it feels like when the cast is right and what it feels like when things are wrong. 

That rod for me is a 13’8” FT that I ordered from TC in 03. I used it exclusively for a year and a half and had the most success with it. I have tried many different rods but keep coming back to old faithful. 

I hope this helps you decide.

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

barty b said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and at the risk of sounding like an idiot, say this.. I don't think that when it comes to rods like the dymic and SST That one definitively out casts the other.
> 
> I think the distances a rod is capeable of derive from the technique of the caster..Look at it this way..Take someone like Black Beard or Tommy and then take ,well me, Same rod,same reel,the better caster,(technique), is going to come out on top.
> 
> ...


''magic bullet''no i am not looking for a magic bullet,and i am not thinking wrong,just needed
a back up rod,i just needed a stiff rod for my 
style..but i did take your advise about a month
ago, and it step my casting up for the better,thanks for the advise bro......


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

spiderhitch said:


> ''magic bullet''no i am not looking for a magic bullet,and i am not thinking wrong,just needed
> a back up rod,i just needed a stiff rod for my
> style..but i did take your advise about a month
> ago, and it step my casting up for the better,thanks for the advise bro......


In that case You have made a good decision..Although you may find you hate the dymic and cant cast it worth crap..or you will crush it further than anything you have ever thrown..Like I said, its "finding a rod that best compliments YOUR style" You may call it a "back up rod" today...But it may be your "go to" rod tomorrow.  ...

I am by no means a casting guru...hell,I'm still looking for 700'  ..I am just passing along what I have learned from some of the worlds best.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I agree with*

Tommy on this one. Find out which rod best seems to suit you and stick with that rod. I understand the need for a backup. I'd hate to make it to a tourny and not be able to throw my favorite rod for whatever reason. If I were looking for a back up for my main rod I would want the back up to be as close as possible in characteristics to the main rod. Keep in mind even 2 blanks of the same model are not likely to have the exact same feel and action to them. 

You have to fine tune your casting with the rod- and as long as there is not a terrible mismatch between rod and caster ability, you should be able to dial your style to that of the rod. As connman suggested this can come quickly or take awhile.

I've been down the path of trying to find the "perfect" driver for my golf game for some time. Many dollars and much trial and error later I have stopped chasing the notion of "buying" distance and found out it really takes time to work with ONE set of clubs- to learn to make that driver I have work to it's fullest potential- and not change clubs every 6 months. I will always argue however, that if the equipment you are using is too old (especially in golf) you are likely missing out on what modern clubs have to offer in the way of added distance, forgiveness, etc. 

Sorry if I got to rambling and a bit OT.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Another thought*

When they introduced the expanded weight classes this year (100 g and 175g) my first thought was that I would need to find a rod best suited for each weight. THis was a terrible mistake. After throwing most of the day with heavier weights and a stiffer rod, I tried changing out to the 100g on a lightweight rod. I couldn't make the instant adjustment to the different rod and either blew up or distances were way down. 

No doubt inexperience on my part played a role- but if I were to do it again and wanted to mazimize distance with each weight class- I think I would stick to the heavier weights day one and lighter weights day 2, tho wind conditions and such will always have to be considered- or I just have to throw all weights with same rod- that may be the best option in the long run.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sorry Spiderhitch*

To actually reply to your question- I have no experience with either rod that you asked about.


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

mike
go to "myfishcasting.org" and on the right side of the page click on "the forum". once there go to search and type in "dymic lt14". there is plenty of info and discussion on the lt bullet as well as the sst and some on the sst xl from guys who have cast the rods.

hope you can make the s.e.
john


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys for all the info..see you guys at the S.E...

mike


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I am often asked about what I think are the best casting Zziplex rods for tournament work, so I thought I would put this up 

In Regards to currently made Zziplex rods and performance I rate these as the Big 6 and not in this particular order. All of these rods are capable of really big numbers 
Dymic LT 14
The Full Tournament
Dymic LT Bullet
XTR Sport
SST
HST
There’s other rods that are great casters like the Primo Scynchro. The V-Max F1 + F2 as well as the 50/50. But they’re not able to compete with the list above. 

Until the XTR’s came about the Bullet was rated as the most powerful rod in the Zziplex line. It now it shares that honor with the XTR family. It is rated at 6-8 oz and means it. The sweet spot on the bullet is the 175grm. It will cast the 125 and the 150 with out a problem, and the numbers if hit right can be impressive, The bullet tip, although rated for a higher weight, is softer then the Dymic LT. The reason is in order to better handle the added weight up to 200 grams the rod needs to load deeply into the mid section thereby shortening the effective casting length. In other words it’s much easier to bring around a 8 foot rod with 8 oz than it is a 10 footer. (while under load) but the bullet really does like the 175 to deeply compress the blank into the midsection. Not a rod that would compliment casters without a lot of power that can really load it and hit it.

The XTR is another rod that really has a tremendous amount of power. The XTR has a completely different feel to it than most of the Zziplex rods in the way it loads. It is definitely a through action rod that loads well down into the butt section. With a more parabolic action to it. Yet explodes upon release. Surprisingly enough with all of the power this rod has, it’s very easy to load and cast. 

The HST and the F1 Are the more softer feeling of the big 6 but buy no means can be counted out as big hitters. The HST has multiple casts in excess of 300 yds to its credit. 
It too has a through action to it, and the Fulcrum butt really boosts acceleration, as much can be said for the F1 as well. Casters with limited physical attributes might tend to find casting the F1 or the HST more to they’re liking. 

The Dymic LT 14 and the Full Tournament are close in comparison but the edge goes to the FT with more mid section power. Both can certainly go the distance. But again someone with slightly more power my get a bit better punch out of the FT . but with good technique in the right hands the LT 14 will go just as far.

As for the SST it has a place all its own and is really too soon to see the full potential of the rod. But without a doubt it will find its own fame without a doubt. It comes from fantastic pedigree. 

One thing that you can easily see is that with any of the big 6, there are no bad choices.
The key is finding the right rod and sticking with it for a while. One of the biggest mistakes that any caster can make is picking a rod that he can’t load into the midsection. The only place you end up with rods that are tip loaded, is frustrated 

It’s great to be able to win competitions within your class. But winning isn’t everything, It’s the ability to be able to compete against yourself. I’ve been witness to many casters over the years using rods that are just way too much for them to handle. Never let yourself get caught up in thinking that you always need to cast the biggest and baddest rod in the bunch. That’s not always where your best numbers will come from. 
Big Dave


----------

